# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë ju mungon ?!

## kleadoni

po hap kete teme,ku te mund te shkruani te gjithe se cfare ju mungon ne kete moment.....

shpesh ndihemi si bosh....nuk arrijme te kuptojme se nga vjen nje merzitje.....por,duk e e menduar eshte dicka,qe,nese do  e kishim aty do na risillte buzeqeshjen serish...
mund te jete dicka materiale,nje njeri  familjes,dikush nga shoqerija juaj....

tregoni ketu se cfare(ose kush)ju mungon...pse jo te shoqeruar me nje koment per te treguar pse ju mungon.....

----------


## kumbulla

Kleadoni tema eshte shume e kendshme.
eshte e vertete qe ne momente te caktuara na kap nje merzitje e pakuptimte  te cilen mund te na e largoj si me magji dikush apo dicka.
une psh tani jam ne pune, sot eshte e hene dhe eshte ajo ndjenja sa shume dite do te vije prape weekend-i. (: me kap trishtimi ketu ne zyre per me teper qe gjysma e zyres eshte me pushime.
tani me mungon i dashuri i cili do ma kthente buzeqeshjen per 1sec. nje kafe jashte me te ne kete dite kaq te bukur si sot do ishte fantastike fare. do ma ndryshonte gjendjen shpirterore ne moment.

----------


## kleadoni

po,ke te drejte...sot eshte vertete nje dite e bukur....e nuk eshte mire ta kalosh brenda nje zyre...ose thjesht brenda ne shpi....

te uroj te kalojne sa me shpejt oret qe te largohesh qe aty.....

----------


## FLOWER

nje rremuje me shoqeri buze detit

----------


## kurkushi

Asgje vertet perveq "Nuses" dhe ca milionave!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Diçka..qe do te thot gjithçka "Per mua"*

----------


## goldian

Me mungon dashuria

----------


## dardani_1

ti , ai , ajo , ju , te gjithe me mungojne ne keto momente , jam bere shurdh memece

----------


## kleadoni

tani....me mungon shume motra ime...edhe pse ka thjesht 3 dite qe iku....!!!

----------


## Lioness

Ne keto momente me mungon ... (cliche) familja: prinderit, vellai, motra ...

PS: Teme e bukur.

----------


## goldian

Shqiperia..............

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Deti...! 

Elna

----------


## goldian

D:a:s:h :arushi:  :ari: :i:a

----------


## bregdetare

ne keto momente me mungojn  femijet e mi .......qe sot u nisen per ne itali

----------


## EDA_19

Ne kete moment me mungon atdheu im shqiperia

----------


## Davius

Ne kete moment, ne realacione te shkurtera: gjumi me mungon.
Ne kete moment, ne realacione te gjata: me mungon dikush pertej Atlantikut!

----------


## bufi[Lnd]

Me mungon nje vize, british passport. Dicka qe te me lejonte qe te udhetoja neper europe dhe te shkoja e te vija nga Shqiperia

----------


## dessa

Mua me mungon gjithcka *shqiperia,prindrit,motra,mbesa ime e vogel* dhe gjeja qe me mungon me shume ne keto momente eshte *zemra ime* qe eshte shume larg dhe qe ne keto momemente do deshiroja ta kisha ketu

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ne kete moment: asgje !

----------


## Lioness

Ne keto momente, me mungon .... koha!
Shume per te bere, ne shume pak kohe.  (C'est la vie  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------

